# Charlie is losing his coloring (boo hoo)



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Does this happen with allot of Chihuahuas. When I first brought Charlie home he had allot of sable throughout his coat his ears where stable and his mask was very dark. Now he is losing all that dark colouring in his coat and lots turning into a fawn colour. Even his ears they used to be really dark and now all that's left is a bit of darkness on the tips of his ears. His face is still dark and I hope he at least keeps that. Has anybody else experianced this with their Chis??


----------



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

That's happening to my baby chi, he was pure white when we got him and how he has cream spots on his back and ears. I know how you feel! So I would say, that's normal, like children, their hair color changes!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Yea its normals for this type of coloring to change. Most puppy sabling does change. Knuckles had lots of sabling when he was a pup, especially on his tail and back.. As you can see in my siggy, he has none of it. He is now a redish fawn with no sabling. Sometimes it stays but most of the time it goes 

Hotchi never lost his sabling. He still has it on his back...









But Knuckles sabling totally disappeared and they are litter mates but completely differant in almost everyway


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

_His colouring was one of the reasons I choose him over his brother because I loved all his sableing I hope he keeps a little bit of it. His mom was a fawn and his dad was a Tri colour so maybe he will at least keep his black mask and the outline around his ears as you can see in my signature how dark his little head is now most of that is gone and its turning fawn and like I said most of the dark on his ears is gone as well now its just the tips that are dark ._


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

This is Knuckles as a pup. You can see all the sabling in his coat. Now at 2yr, its completely gone lol


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> This is Knuckles as a pup. You can see all the sabling in his coat. Now at 2yr, its completely gone lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh don't you worry, your little Charlie is a hunk! He will only get more handsome with age.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


>


I loooooove him!!! :cloud9: :love4:
All I see is a "mini Rocky" ...he is too darn cute.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks like your Charlie is destined to be a fawn. Fawns and sables are in the same family of colours, fawn is technically 'clear sable'. He should keep his mask, fingers crossed!
Bambi is a fawn sable, and she went the other way. As a puppy she was all fawn with just a black mask, ear rims and a splodge on her tail. At a year old she has completely sabled. The splodge on the tail in puppies is a clue to the future colour, pups with this inevitably sable as they age.
Baby Bambi, can't see her tail markings too well








Grown up Bambi








Could't find a whole body pic, but you can see how her face has changed. She also wins the prize for most unphotogenic dog, she is so much prettier in real life!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> I loooooove him!!! :cloud9: :love4:
> All I see is a "mini Rocky" ...he is too darn cute.


Thanx!  I think the same thing when i see Rocky lol Hotchi even has the wrinkles on the forehead like Rocky!


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*I def think little Charlie will keep his mask. It will get a little lighter but still be noticeable. Loom at that baby pic of Hotchi. His mask was really dark as a pup but lightened up a bit. He still has it tho. Charlie will be a handsome heart breaker regardless! *


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Looks like your Charlie is destined to be a fawn. Fawns and sables are in the same family of colours, fawn is technically 'clear sable'. He should keep his mask, fingers crossed!
> Bambi is a fawn sable, and she went the other way. As a puppy she was all fawn with just a black mask, ear rims and a splodge on her tail. At a year old she has completely sabled. The splodge on the tail in puppies is a clue to the future colour, pups with this inevitably sable as they age.
> Baby Bambi, can't see her tail markings too well
> 
> ...


Bambi is gorgeous I think she's very photogenic if she could look any prettier I don't know how. Charlie still has a Sable tail and his back legal are still quite dark. He hasn't lost all his Sableing he just not as dark as he was but then again he's still very young I'm hoping he will kept a little of it at least


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Aw, thank you! I think her nose looks long and pointy in that picture, which it isn't. I think she is the prettiest little girl in the world, but I'm a bit biased!
Does Charlie have a black patch in the middle of his tail? Half the fun with Chihuahuas is watching them change colour as they grow up. Charlie is very cute, whatever colour he ends up.


----------



## Goldylocks (Jun 26, 2011)

We have a little girl who was all white when we had her at 8wks, over time she developed a cream stripe down her back. Now at just 6mths she seems to be going a bit blue behind her ears, just in front of her ears and just around the end of her nose. 

Has anyone else had this happen to such a light coloured Chi.?


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Ote was white with fawn spots on her, and as she's gotten older the spots have "taken over", although she still has a lot of white. There's even a spot near the base of her tail that is almost black. It was NOT there when we got her. We are having opposite effects here, Ote is getting darker & yours is getting lighter! Oh my!! I guess coloration just changes with age.


----------

